# Nashville TN resources needed



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

We received a call from a nice lady who found a GSD near Nashville. Apparently he has heartworms (is already coughing a bit) and she does not have the resources to get him treated. 

Does anyone know of a rescue group, or humane society down that way that might be able to help her? 

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

email me


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi,

You are over your limit for PMs. 

Thanks!

Lea


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Lea,

Send me an email in my profile!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply!

Someone else has contacted this woman and here is her reply. Also, it sounds like he is a mostly GSD, but not a purebred. 

The woman who has the dog is Dottie Williams and her number is 615 881 3446. It does not sound like a very promising situation from the information below. 

Lea



I called and spoke with Dottie. She now has decided that she cannot even keep the boy. I have given her some suggestions regarding his placement and ideas of options for hw treatment funding. Apparently he has some temperament issues as well... it will not be very easy for her to place a hw positive boy that has issues though... Honestly she doesn't really like the dog that much and it is very apparent talking to her. She is afraid he will bite her... She is a vet tech so I would think she is giving an accurate description of him, however I recommended that she get him evaluated by a professional... there's just no way someone is going to adopt a pup the way she describes him right now. Not sure how this one is going to turn out. I offered to send out a plea for the pup after he was checked out if he is indeed non aggressive... we'll see if she follows through. She didn't say this but I got the impression she was ready to be done with him so not sure if any of that will happen. I'll send you the email plea if it ever gets sent to me... 


Regards,
Price


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Price was one of the people I was thinking about.


----------

